# Anyone got a spreadsheet for doing food costs by item by shop?



## hastalavista (20 Aug 2011)

Want to track food by item across different shops so wondering if anyone has ploughed this furrow?

It would look like

2L low fat milk
half doz medium eggs
500gm carrots

etc
Thanks


----------



## ajapale (2 Oct 2011)

I dont have such a ss but would be very interested if one existed out there.

Ive come across a few iphone apps which proport to allow such comparisons but I have never configured or used them. Frugal is one.


----------



## brokeagain (13 Oct 2011)

I know there is a website called smartshopper.ie I think there is a charge of something like 1 euro a month.


----------



## T McGibney (13 Oct 2011)

The endless variations in prices and intermittent special offers would render any such products meaningless unless they had real-time access to each store's pricing data.


----------



## hastalavista (13 Oct 2011)

T McGibney said:


> The endless variations in prices and intermittent special offers would render any such products meaningless unless they had real-time access to each store's pricing data.



I agree on the pricing but what I was really after was a list with all the different products rather than real time pricing.

I did ask a Retail POS retailer and he offered the  60,000 item database for 10K


----------

